# Jacks Landing on FLETCHER POND!!



## fishinggirl

i'm thinking about booking a weekend at 'jacks landing' on fletcher pond... has anyone ever stayed there? if so, what did you think?? also, how is the bass and pike fishing (i'll be shore fishing)?? any opinions would be helpful!


----------



## LilyDuck

Fishing is good there, rent a boot to get on the water for at least one of the days. YOu will be happy that you did. Jacks is a great place. Anytime there is a bar within walking distance, its a great place!!! LOL


----------



## fishinggirl

ugh!! since i have a houghton lake trip in a few weeks i have only a limited amout of money to spend for my fletcher pond trip (it's kind of spur of the moment)! is it just a waste of time to shore fish for bass and pike? i really will have no extra money to rent a boat after lodging, gas, etc...


----------



## shametamer

if ya wanna shore fish fletchers..your best bet would be to stay at paradise lodge(by the dam)...you might ask Esox or someone who has been there recently..i think they have a little 'tavern ' action going


----------



## Bassman Dan

Fishin girl,
I&#8217;m going to fish Fletchers this upcoming Sunday. I&#8217;m very familiar with this lake. Please do yourself a favor and rent a boat. If you are concerned about money DO NOT rent a boat from Jacks. It will cost you $60+ for one day. You can rent a boat with a motor at Lyons Landing for $38 or a boat without a motor for I think $13. Lyons is located on the west side of the pond. When we fish there that is were we usually start fishing and drift down the main channel across the lake. In my opinion this is the best bass & pike fishing inland lake in MI. Here is Lyons web address. www.lyonslanding.net There is not a lot of room to shore fish at Jacks unless you rent a cabin and shore fishing is really only good for gill, crappie & brown bullheads. You may get the occasional pike and largemouth from shore but not very often.


----------



## Bassman Dan

BTW. You will not have to make a reservation for a boat rental a Lyons. They told me that they have plenty and won't run out. So if you change you mind about shore fishing you can alway just go there and rent one.


----------



## Bassman Dan

Check out the past thread (*Fletcher's Pond with Wife and Newborn?)* they took some great photos of their catch. This is what you can expect during an average stay at Fletchers


----------



## fishinggirl

ahhhh...ok. i just made my reservation for jacks landing. $13 for a row boat would not be bad. i asked at jacklanding and it is $30 for a row boat. if i get the boat it will only be for one day. i wish i had more cash on me but this trip was 'spur of the moment' and i don't have much extra $ right now (due to my upcoming houghton lake trip). i'm not even going to eat out at all... i'm just bringing a cooler with some lunch meat and bread...


----------



## fishinggirl

ok, here is the deal now. i'm going to do friday and saturday night at jacks landing and sunday night i'm going to tent camp at lyon's. i will get the row boat for sunday (all day) at lyon's! saturday i'll be shore fishing somehwere near jack's i guess... thanks for the info about lyons! i would stay there all 3 nights but we want to go to the bar at night and jacks has the bar and motel under one roof (won't have to worry about drinking and driving). by the way, how is their bar on a friday and saturday night??


----------



## Bassman Dan

The bar is ok. Its kinda small. There is a pool table and a shuffle board or something table. Usually some people playing cards. Sometimes they have private parties and you can't go in the bar but that only happend to us once. Pretty much like one of the small hillbilly bars you would find in Houghton Lake.


----------



## fishinggirl

haha... they said there is another bar down the road not to far so we could always check that one out i guess... just not have too many drinks...


----------



## Goodguy

Not that this will be helpful but the last time I was at Jack's Landing was about 25 years ago with my Dad. I was probably around 12. The three things I remember most about the trip are:

1. Getting sea sick. :gaga: 
2. Dad letting me control the outboard into shore and hitting another boat...HARD!  
3. Having a GREAT time with my Dad in the outdoors!!!


----------



## LilyDuck

Goodguy said:


> Not that this will be helpful but the last time I was at Jack's Landing was about 25 years ago with my Dad. I was probably around 12. The three things I remember most about the trip are:
> 
> 1. Getting sea sick. :gaga:
> 2. Dad letting me control the outboard into shore and hitting another boat...HARD!
> 3. Having a GREAT time with my Dad in the outdoors!!!


I am suprised that your dad let you drink at such a young age!:lol:


----------



## lenray

We stayed at Jack's Landing this summer stayed in the hotel. Had one of the best steaks I have ever eaten there and a very good breakfast also.


----------



## catch and release

Fishing girl,
Why don't you skip the bar tab and you can probably buy the boat.


----------

